# A mi me hubiera gustado comprar un coche,pero no puedo porque es muy caro.



## LuanBrasileño

Hola amigos, tengo dudas con respecto al verbo Haber y su traducción al portugués de Brasil, Como todos ya saben, no usamos el verbo haber sino usamos el verbo tener para todas las ocasiones

Entonces, para nosotros que estudiamos el español queda demasiado difícil entenderlo.

Conozco estas traducciones

Hubiera = Tivesse
Habría = Teria
Habia = Tinha

Ahora les doy algunos ejemplos y aplicaré estos verbos y su traducción.

Creo que sólo hubiera podido amar
Acho que só tivesse podido amar

-
A mi me hubiera gustado comprar un coche,pero no puedo porque es muy caro.
Eu tivesse gostado de comprar um carro, mas eu não pude porque é muito caro.

O problema é que tivesse gostado fica muito estranho, a não ser se for assim

Pensei que você tivesse gostado

Pensé que hubieras gustado

----

Me surgiu também essa duvida

Yo no hubiera podido solo.

Eu não tivesse podido sozinho ?

Me soa muito mal mesmo AGORA se fosse, yo no habría podido solo, ai sim eu não teria conseguido sozinho

Poderia me dar uma ajuda por favor, eu imploro.

Otro ejemplo

No habría conseguido sin tu ayuda / No habría podido  ficaria mal ?

Não teria conseguido sem tua ajuda


----------



## Cainejo

Os exemplos que dás são formalmente incorretos em espanhol, porem o seu uso é tão extendido que a Academia tem-o aceitado. A construcção  correta é "si hubiera participado habría perdido", "si subjuntivo, entonces condicional". Mesmo que se diz "si participara, perdería".

Mas como eu te digo, hoje está admitido o erro de usar o subjuntivo no lugar do condicional, que são os exemplos que dás:

"Creo que sólo hubiera podido amar"
"A mi me hubiera gustado comprar un coche, pero no puedo porque es muy caro"
Estão aceitadas pela RAE, mas para muitos nos soa incorreto. O mais correto seria:
"Creo que sólo habría podido amar"
"A mí me habría gustado comprar un coche..."

"Pensé que hubieras gustado" está incorreta, lembra que o uso de "gustar" é diferente no espanhol:
"Pensé que te habría gustado"

Mais: "yo no habría podido solo", "no lo habría conseguido".

Acho que o uso original, "si hubiera participado habría perdido" é igual do que o portuguès "se eu tivesse participado, eu teria perdido". O uso do "hubiera" no lugar de "habría" é um erro no uso do espanhol que acabou sendo admitido. Parece que o portuguès não degenerou.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Pois, fica muito estranho Cainejo, realmente seus exemplos estão perfeitos e eu não sabia disso

Agora faz sentido usar  o verbo haber '' A mí me habría gustado comprar un coche...'' Eu teria gostado de comprar um carro

Agora, a mi me hubiera gustado comprar un coche, fica muito muito muito estranho.

Agora, tenho que entender o seu uso, estu levando um pouco de surra para aprender o verbo haber

''Pensé que te había gustado'' Não é esse? Habría fica estranho

Pensé que te había gustado, El regalo que te regalé ayer.

Enfim, Eu dei o exemplo de  *''Yo no hubiera podido solo.'' * Realmente não fica bem usar, por isso que fiquei com essa dúvida absurda, mas se eu uso a forma correta vão me entender né?

Pra mim ficaria bem dizer '' *Si no me hubieras ayudado, no lo habría conseguido.


Insista, persista, mas nunca desista porque um dia você conquista. 

'' Yo no habría podido solo''

Eis uma frase que levo comigo.

Abraço!*


----------



## Cainejo

Soa-te estranho porque é estranho. Não tem mais explicação que um erro que é muito estendido, e mais nada. Não tentes de lo-entender, para mim soa mau também.

De todo modo é mais usada a forma correta, portanto usa-la: "No habría podido solo"

Mesmo em algumas regiões de Espanha a gente diz "si tendría más dinero lo compraría", e para nos é como uma patada no ouvido. Felizmente este não é aceitado pela RAE, é muito local.

"No habría podido solo" lembra-me outra frase da minha meninez, num programa de TV para crianças: "solo no puedo, con amigos sí".

Abraços!


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo said:


> Soa-te estranho porque é estranho. Não tem mais explicação que um erro que é muito estendido, e mais nada. Não tentes de lo-entender, para mim soa mau também.
> 
> De todo modo é mais usada a forma correta, portanto usa-la: "No habría podido solo"
> 
> Mesmo em algumas regiões de Espanha a gente diz "si tendría más dinero lo compraría", e para nos é como uma patada no ouvido. Felizmente este não é aceitado pela RAE, é muito local.
> 
> *'' Si tendría dinero lo compraría ''  ✕
> '' Si tuviera dinero lo compraría'' ✓*
> 
> *Puse un otro ejemplo junto con su corrección. ¿Está correcto?*
> 
> 
> "No habría podido solo" lembra-me outra frase da minha meninez, num programa de TV para crianças: "solo no puedo, con amigos sí".
> 
> Abraços!



Abraços, obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo, su portugués es perfecto, usted todavía no conoce el portugués de Brasil, cuando usted lo conozca ( No sé si está correcto la conjugación de conozca en esta parte, en el sentido de,''Quando você o conhecer'', usted va a escuchar una lengua que nadie habla correcto, el portugués de Portugal es buenísimo, suena perfectamente y escribiendo se ve muy lindo, por eso los estudiantes de Español que tienen como su lengua nativa el portugués ( de Brasil ), tienen muchas dificultades de aprenderlo. Aún más el verbo haber que no lo usamos. Gracias por su comprensión y su ayuda.

Un abrazo!

Luan


----------



## Nino83

Cainejo said:


> Mesmo em algumas regiões de Espanha a gente diz "si tendría más dinero lo compraría", e para nos é como uma patada no ouvido. Felizmente este não é aceitado pela RAE, é muito local.



Essa construção, se não erro, é usada no norte da Espanha, e se chama _condicional vasco_ mas, como disse o Cainejo, não está correto em espanhol standard.


----------



## Cainejo

Sim, Nino83, se diz em Euskadi, Rioja e Navarra. Não tinha ouvido o nome "condicional vasco".


----------



## Nino83

Cainejo said:


> Não tinha ouvido o nome "condicional vasco".



Chamem-no assim no wikipedia



> Sustitución del imperfecto de subjuntivo por el condicional simple, también llamada _condicional vasco_ ("Si tendría tiempo, iría", en lugar de "Si tuviese/tuviera tiempo, iría)


----------



## Cainejo

Obrigado, Nino!


----------



## Cainejo

Obrigado, Luan, eu conheço o português de Brasil apenas pela sua musica, que eu gosto muito: Jorge Bem, Caetano Veloso, Gilberto Gil..., os mais velhos João Gilberto, Jobim, Vinicius..., e mesmo o Noel Rosa. Alguns jovens também escuto na radio e gosto assim. E algum filme no cinema.

Eu escrevo em português melhor do que o falo, consultando o diccionario. Acho que o seu espanhol avança muito, "cuando usted lo conozca" é perfeito.

Abraços!


----------



## Nino83

Cainejo said:


> eu conheço o português de Brasil apenas pela sua musica, que eu gosto muito: Jorge Bem, Caetano Veloso, Gilberto Gil..., os mais velhos João Gilberto, Jobim, Vinicius..., e mesmo o Noel Rosa. Alguns jovens também escuto na radio e gosto assim. E algum filme no cinema.



Como muitas pessoas, eu também escutei pela primeria vez a língua portuguesa nas canções de Bossa Nova e Samba.  
Musica maravilhosa.


----------



## Cainejo

É claro, Nino83... conheces o filme Orpheo negro?. Sublime.


----------



## Nino83

Não, mas conheço a canção.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ustedes son increíbles, muchísimas gracias por todo y dios bendiga a todos principalmente al creador del forum

Al respecto de condicional vasco". nunca  lo había escuchado tampoco leído, muchísimas gracias por la información

y si la corrección que hice en su  ejemplo del Condicional vasco esté correcto, si está forma que realmente es usada en alguna parte de España, creo que debe ser en el interior, son personas humildes y que las veces no tienen contacto directo con la tecnología y los estudios. Así pienso yo.

*'' Si tendría dinero lo compraría '' ✕
'' Si tuviera dinero lo compraría'' ✓*


----------



## Cainejo

O filme enteiro está no Youtube, eu recomendo te-o (não sei se diz-se assim) (nem isto).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo said:


> O filme enteiro está no Youtube, eu recomendo te-o (não sei se diz-se assim) (nem isto).



Não posso te dizer que se diz assim, mas eu entendi perfeitamente.


----------



## Nino83

Cainejo said:


> O filme enteiro está no Youtube, eu recomendo te-o (não sei se diz-se assim) (nem isto).



Em muitas maneiras, "aconselho-to", "aconselho-te isso", "aconselho isso para você", "aconselho para você".  

Obrigado


----------



## Cainejo

Muito obrigado!, Nino83.

E Luan, a tua correção é correta: "Si tuviera dinero la compraría".


----------

